# Java Programme auf einem PDA



## Gast (29. Jan 2004)

Hallo!

Ich würde gerne Java Programme auf einem PDA ablaufen lassen, habe aber leider nicht die geringste Ahnung von dieser Materie. Darum habe ich folgende Fragen:

(1) Welche PDA's eignen sich für Java Programme?
(2) Welche JVM/JRE benötige ich für einen PDA und wo bekomme ich die her?
(3) Laufen Java Programme, die mit dem JDK SE auf dem PC erstellt wurden ohne Änderungen auch auf dem PDA und wie ist das bei Swing Applikationen?
(4) Falls (3) nicht zutrifft - Was muss ich tun um Java Programme, die auf dem PC erstellt wurden auf den PDA zu portieren?
(5) Brauche ich zur Entwicklung von PDA Applikationen JDK ME, oder geht das auch mit JDK SE?
(6) Was muss ich sonst noch beachten?

Ich hoffe auf Eure Hilfe!

Grüsse,
--Alex


----------



## Stefan1200 (29. Jan 2004)

Einfach mal den Post lesen, den ich ganz nach oben gepinnt habe:

http://www.java-forum.org/de/topics/java_604.html


----------

